# Rehoming pet/retired homing pigeon-need a home- Southern Calif.



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, I posted a while back looking for a home for my found Pigeon. I still haven't found a home for him. If anyone is interested I'm in Southern California. He use to be a long distance flyer, but as i was told he is now to old (He's 7). I feel he is very sad here by himself with no other Pigeons. Thank you very much, Stefani


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ducci said:


> Hello, I posted a while back looking for a home for my found Pigeon. I still haven't found a home for him. If anyone is interested I'm in Southern California. He use to be a long distance flyer, but as i was told he is now to old (He's 7). I feel he is very sad here by himself with no other Pigeons. Thank you very much, Stefani


Thats not to old for a breeder bird It is getting old for racing So someone can get it to breed from. Do you know the strain line of this bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this bird, we do have a several members in your area, perhaps they may have a home for this noble racing bird.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope someone with other pigeons can give him a forever home


----------



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, I do not know what breed he is. I was hopeing someone could give him a mate, but also not just be stuck in a cage. Even though he can be a breeder i would want him to maybe be able to fly as well, even if its not racing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Stefani,

Where in So Cal are you located? I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest.

Terry


----------



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Terry, I am in San Diego. If a good home is willing to take him, I would be willing to meet half way, or drive him to the place depending how far.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Darn..I just got back from a weekend in San Diego! I could take him but am further than Terry. I am in southern Ventura County. If no one is closer then maybe we can work something out. I have a loft of 35 birds..mostly rescues, retirees, etc.....


----------



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello Kippermom, How often do you come to San Diego? I'm guessing the birds have lots of room in your loft? I know Ventura is a few house away but, like you said if no one is closer perhaps we could work something out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's someone in San Diego that you can try. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=213308&postcount=1

His first name is pronounced as Ray.

Terry


----------



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Terry, I have already tried him the first time. He seemed to never have time and he was sick. He was a very nice man but things just did not work out. Stefani


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Stefani,

The bird has a home with either me or Kippermom. Would you be able to get the bird to me in Lake Forest? If so, I will be happy to add him to my flock, and if Kippermom wants to adopt the bird at some point, then she and I can work that out. There is no shortage of other pigeons here for your bird to consider as a mate!

Terry


----------



## Ducci (Oct 20, 2007)

Terry, I would be more than willing to drive to OC. Would you email me personally so we can exchange phone numbers and info. My email is [email protected]. Thank you Stefani


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ducci said:


> Terry, I would be more than willing to drive to OC. Would you email me personally so we can exchange phone numbers and info. My email is [email protected]. Thank you Stefani


Just e-mailed you! Look forward to hearing from you.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Stef's Bob will be coming to live with me on Sunday  At 7 years of age, he's just a junior high school guy around here and will have lots of choices for girlfriends!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bob arrived today and is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! Stef has taken such good care of this bird! Bob is NOT a racing pigeon .. s/he is a fancy breed and I think a West Of England Tumbler. The jury is out on the sex, but I'm guessing .. girl .. we'll see.

Pictures coming in the next few days. 

Bob or Bobbie is now at home and will find a mate.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh Happy Day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PICTURES!....whine......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09

Here's Bob (in the front)!

Terry


----------

